# Dumpy frog Bloated



## Fricker04 (Nov 1, 2021)

My dumpy from has been laying in water for a few days now and today hes a balloon please help idk what to do. I saw on google to let him soak in bottled water


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fricker04 said:


> My dumpy from has been laying in water for a few days now and today hes a balloon please help idk what to do. I saw on google to let him soak in bottled water


Answering the following questions will hello people give you advice

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?



2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?



3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?



4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?



5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).



6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?



7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?



8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?



9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?



10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## Fricker04 (Nov 1, 2021)

I got my frog from a local pet store and they just had it named dumpy frog. Temp during the day is 70-80 my mom is constantly turning off and on her heat which makes the cage temp fluctuate. There’s a basking spur that reaches about 90. Humidity is about 60. I have him in the chameleon zoo med cage with different levels in the cage so he can find the right comfortable spot to sit. I feed him crickets and I was not dusting them because ever website for dumpy frog care didnt say anything about dusting their food neither did the store workers when I asked about his care. He’s not in a tank with any other animals. He’s been sitting in the water more recently. I bought this container you bury in the substrate that goes at a slight slant so one part is a little deeper which he usually can stand in. He got in there and started floating upside down. I haven’t touched him in awhile other then him jumping on me when I put Crickets in his cage so I take him off me and today when I moved him to a container to see if he had any dots on him. I’ve tried looking up what’s wrong but they said either egg bound because I don’t know for sure the gender or an infection or kidney failure. I think I’ve had him for a full year now and I love this little guy and I’m scared for Mr.McDumplin


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If you've not supplemented the frog's prey for a year, it is likely dying of lack of vitamins/minerals. I don't know which one, or what mechanism might be causing the bloating, but that's 100% certainly what is going on. Your 'kidney failure' hypothesis is actually a possibility -- one thing that happens with no dusting is phosphorus levels in the blood get excessive and the kidneys can't handle it.

I'm truly sorry that literally nine out of every ten pet care websites are full of complete misinformation, and the tenth one isn't that great either. We try our best to try to counter that here. Unfortunately, exotic pets take a lot of independent research to care for well.

You might take heroic actions and get the frog to a vet, though it doesn't look like that would be productive at this point. I'm sorry for what happened.


----------



## Aphanius (Sep 24, 2021)

It's probably too late now, but just this week Amphibicast released an episode with Jay Sommers, one of the biggest White's tree frog (=Dumpy frog) breeders in the US, where he discussed how he cares for the species and that much of the care information on the internet is incorrect. Here's the link, they start talking about care at 1:35.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Agreed with the above posts that lack of dusting is likely the underlying problem. Some sepsis might also be involved at this point. You could try to save him but it might already be too late.

Treatments could involve either injection with calcium gluconate (by a vet offcourse) or calcium gluconate baths to improve calcium status, counteract excessive phosphorus and give him some energy. Some vitamin D and maybe antibiotics might also be useful to include, and if he eats make sure everything is dusted. I would talk this over with a qualified vet and see what he/she suggests.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Fricker04 said:


> I got my frog from a local pet store and they just had it named dumpy frog. Temp during the day is 70-80 my mom is constantly turning off and on her heat which makes the cage temp fluctuate. There’s a basking spur that reaches about 90. Humidity is about 60. I have him in the chameleon zoo med cage with different levels in the cage so he can find the right comfortable spot to sit. I feed him crickets and I was not dusting them because ever website for dumpy frog care didnt say anything about dusting their food neither did the store workers when I asked about his care. He’s not in a tank with any other animals. He’s been sitting in the water more recently. I bought this container you bury in the substrate that goes at a slight slant so one part is a little deeper which he usually can stand in. He got in there and started floating upside down. I haven’t touched him in awhile other then him jumping on me when I put Crickets in his cage so I take him off me and today when I moved him to a container to see if he had any dots on him. I’ve tried looking up what’s wrong but they said either egg bound because I don’t know for sure the gender or an infection or kidney failure. I think I’ve had him for a full year now and I love this little guy and I’m scared for Mr.McDumplin
> View attachment 302980
> 
> View attachment 302982
> ...


It looks to far gone to me, When you said chameleon cage you mean the screen cages right? thats not an acceptable frog habitat. If you would like to try again I recommend reading some guides and buying frogs from just about anywhere thats not a pet store, most pet stores dont carry very healthy frogs im just gonna go on a limb and guess you got em from pet smart sense thats the only store ive seen em labled "dumpy frogs".


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm really sorry for you and your frog. If you have an exotic vet nearby I would take him. It does look like his fate is sealed but I would at least try. You never know what a vet can do. If he passes and you want to try again, we'd be happy to help you to set up a proper enclosure and provide whatever info we can.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

If it's still eating, there is hope. 

Get some Repashy Calcium Plus, and dust dust dust.

A vet is the best option at this point in time though, if you can swing it.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

I am sorry to say that I agree with most of these responses. It is always hard to lose an animal, especially when it is because of something you did. Just keep in mind that we all lose animals. Of course every animal deserves a good life, especially when we are keeping them in captivity. I encourage you to try again. Instead of using advise from the vendor, I would do some research on this site, and read papers about the species in the wild. For most of these animals, there is some terrible advise out there. It looks like you got bad advise. However, there is also good advise out there. You just have to know where to look. If he is still eating, there might be hope, but it is highly unlikely. 
-Oscar


----------



## Fricker04 (Nov 1, 2021)

i found a vet that takes care of exotic pets and I’ll be taking him thank you everyone. his stomach doesn’t feel tight like he’s going to bust but still big and he’s peeling


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Fricker04 said:


> i found a vet that takes care of exotic pets and I’ll be taking him thank you everyone. his stomach doesn’t feel tight like he’s going to bust but still big and he’s peeling


Keep us updated on what the vet says


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Aphanius said:


> It's probably too late now, but just this week Amphibicast released an episode with Jay Sommers, one of the biggest White's tree frog (=Dumpy frog) breeders in the US, where he discussed how he cares for the species and that much of the care information on the internet is incorrect. Here's the link, they start talking about care at 1:35.


Just listened to that episode after this recommendation. Interesting one. 

Unfortunately, the opportunity to give a comprehensive rundown on care wasn't used wisely there. I'd caution -- generally -- against acting on a few reactionary remarks without a pretty good confirmation of whether they're actually prudent advice.


----------

